# Chili: Beans, or no beans?



## sweenyite

Texas Red is not supposed to have beans in it... but I like to add in a can of red kidney beans or some pintos. Where are ya'll at on beans in your chili? Are you fo it or agin' it?


----------



## dwilliams35

Ya want chili, or ya want a pot o' beans with some meat in it? Your call: can't have both...


----------



## Bobby

dwilliams35 said:


> Ya want chili, or ya want a pot o' beans with some meat in it? Your call: can't have both...


Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Jolly Roger

no beans


----------



## Texasfishin

no beans, cascabel peppers are a key ingredient.


----------



## C.Hern5972

Beans


----------



## sweenyite

I like it either way...:slimer:


----------



## Gary

Normally, no beans unless it's kidney beans. Drained well and added when the chili is done, never cooked.


----------



## sweenyite

Texasfishin said:


> no beans, cascabel peppers are a key ingredient.


what are those?


----------



## speckle-catcher

beans if you want them. no beans if you don't.

but, don't enter a cookoff with beans in your chili if you expect to win.

I have heard of cooks pureeing a can of "Ranch Style" beans and putting it in their chili.


----------



## wading_fool

No beans.......


----------



## sweenyite

I usually cook at least four or five pounds of meat for a batch of chili...and only use one can of red kidney beans, so it's not like it's a pot of beans...I don't make my chili real watery either, it's pretty thick. Usually use Wick Fowler mix.


----------



## FireEater

dwilliams35 said:


> Ya want chili, or ya want a pot o' beans with some meat in it? Your call: can't have both...


Quite the contrary, you can add just enough beans to compliment the chili which will in fact enhance the flavor two fold.

Last but not least, let us not forget the crumpled up crackers that will be delightly added once the chili has graced the bowl.


----------



## sweenyite

FireEater said:


> Quite the contrary, you can add just enough beans to compliment the chili which will in fact enhance the flavor two fold.
> 
> Last but not least, let us not forget the crumpled up crackers that will be delightly added once the chili has graced the bowl.


and chopped fresh onion and jalapenos...and cheese....and maybe a scoop of sour cream on the side....now I'm getting hungry!


----------



## Gary

sweenyite said:


> I usually cook at least four or five pounds of meat for a batch of chili...and only use one can of red kidney beans, so it's not like it's a pot of beans...I don't make my chili real watery either, it's pretty thick. Usually use Wick Fowler mix.


Mix?

Tomatoes are the key to a good chili.


----------



## FireEater

HAHA! Dangit!


----------



## jamaicablonde

NO beans. It can have several different combinations of meat but no beans for us.


----------



## Texan

Good ol fashion chili I will do with no beans, but I will stray occasionally and throw some pintos in there for the heck of it. I never dress it with all those toppings though, lol.


----------



## sweenyite

Gary said:


> Mix?
> 
> Tomatoes are the key to a good chili.


what's wrong with Wick Fowler mix? Same spices I would use anyway, but a heck of a lot easier to use. I also add a can of crushed tomatoes or maybe ro-tel. That's what I like about chili, you can make it different every time and it'll still be good. The worst chili I ever made was pretty good.


----------



## txbigred

I like it either way. Frito Pie is pretty good too!!


Dave


----------



## Mahibosa

Beans....and beer.


----------



## dwilliams35

FireEater said:


> Quite the contrary, you can add just enough beans to compliment the chili which will in fact enhance the flavor two fold.
> 
> Last but not least, let us not forget the crumpled up crackers that will be delightly added once the chili has graced the bowl.


Aww, if you need to add beans to "enhance the flavor", you need to work on the flavor you're starting with....


----------



## ONDABORDER

haha! you all have made me hungry - just wish it was cold enough to cook up a batch of chili - no beans of course - at deer camp. Think I'll go in there and do a pot anyway. I believe the Purists say no beans.....??


----------



## OneOut

If chili has beans in it, it's not chili. It's chili with beans.

If you like chili that way, eat it that way.


----------



## sweenyite

ONDABORDER said:


> haha! you all have made me hungry - just wish it was cold enough to cook up a batch of chili - no beans of course - at deer camp. Think I'll go in there and do a pot anyway. I believe the Purists say no beans.....??


August was cool enough for a pot of chili....just turn down your a/c for a day....:slimer:


----------



## lordbater

I've had this discussion with many. It usually comes down to (not being offensive here) the person not being a Texan..

Unless things have changed or I'm mistaken (bound to happen sooner or later ), the Texas chili supergods that make the rules for the cookoffs dont allow beans or any filler right?

NO BEANS!

a


----------



## sweenyite

I was born in Austin, and raised a Texan...I like beans. So there!:slimer:


Seriously though, we were in Cincinnati this summer. They have this watery stuff called Cincinnati style chili up there that they eat on spaghetti. Now, that might make you un-Texan, but beans are okay....cowboys lived on beans and chili....I rest my case.


----------



## bluewaterrip

When I make my Chili I add pinto and kidney beans to my recipe. Growing up the Chili I ate had no beans in it. After having both I will go with the beans.


----------



## FireEater

dwilliams35 said:


> Aww, if you need to add beans to "enhance the flavor", you need to work on the flavor you're starting with....


Yes, but I will go ahead and say it.......I use the 2 Alarm chili kits.

Also, one guy bragged about his chili at the station. Cooked it all day long, then made mashed potatoes instead of rice. Apparently, Yankees do that sort of thing.


----------



## sweenyite

FireEater said:


> Yes, but I will go ahead and say it.......I use the 2 Alarm chili kits.


And it's a good pot of chili too!


----------



## marshhunter

if momma makes it with beans then i eat it with beans if she makes it with out beans then i eat it with out beans...get the drift?


----------



## sweenyite

Chili = man food
Beans = man food
Chili + beans = manly man food
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## sweenyite

marshhunter said:


> if momma makes it with beans then i eat it with beans if she makes it with out beans then i eat it with out beans...get the drift?


smart man


----------



## sweenyite

marshhunter said:


> if momma makes it with beans then i eat it with beans if she makes it with out beans then i eat it with out beans...get the drift?


Wait a minute! I just saw that you're 18. When you say "momma", do you mean mother, or GF/wife?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

no steenkin frijoles


----------



## FireEater

Or bahgees


----------



## barleydog

Red Kidney Beans!!! Absolutely!


----------



## marshhunter

sweenyite said:


> Wait a minute! I just saw that you're 18. When you say "momma", do you mean mother, or GF/wife?


 it dont matter who makes it!!!....im gonna eat it


----------



## Poon Chaser

You right abot Texas Red... but i do like beans in mine also.


----------



## sweenyite

I like to chop a few serrano peppers up and cook them in the chili too.


----------



## sweenyite

Bout that time of year to get some tamales too. They go good with chili. Man I hope supper is ready soon.


----------



## Gary

sweenyite said:


> what's wrong with Wick Fowler mix? Same spices I would use anyway, but a heck of a lot easier to use. I also add a can of crushed tomatoes or maybe ro-tel. That's what I like about chili, you can make it different every time and it'll still be good. The worst chili I ever made was pretty good.


Pre-packaged seasonings are ok for just a pot of chili, but in my oppinion seasoning must be "layered" at different times throughout the cooking process. And allthough canned tomatoes are ok, there is nothing like pulling your own home grown Beef Steak type maters and spending 6 hours just on the sauce. Then take a good beef steak with very little fat, cut it 1" cubes, coat with a mixture of flour, plenty of fresh ground black and red pepper and on high heat with a little oil, cook untill blackened and stuck to the bottom of the pot, and then deglaze with beer. Simmer that mixture untill the burnt smell is gone, about an hour and then add the mater suace. Cook on very low heat covered for another two hours adding freash seasonings as you go and allow to cool to room temp.

Refridgerate overnight.

Bring the pot up to heat slowly. When it gets hot add a shot of catshup for some sugar to counteract the acids and add the juice from a can of corn for even more sugar and to thin out if need be.

What I like to do is add the corn on top of my bowl of chili when served.

sad2sm


----------



## sweenyite

Wow Gary, you have more time than I do....:wink:


----------



## DANO

*NO BEANS !!!!*


----------



## BS

anybody that know beans about chili, knows chili aint got no beans

BS


----------



## Blackgar

Sour Cream in Chili, You must be from Austin !!!! Sick


----------



## RedFisch

Mahibosa said:


> Beans....and beer.


Shiner Bock is great to add and the magical fruit


----------



## reelthreat

NO BEANS!!


----------



## Porky

I got tired of the whiners so I started doing like the original James Coney Island on walker and do the beans separate if they want them, chili served over them or rice.
Plus it works out better if you want to serve the chili over hotdogs or tamales too.


----------



## Tortuga

Just depends on whether yore planning on sleeping that night by yoreself or with some 'sweet young thang'...


----------



## fishtale

lordbater said:


> I've had this discussion with many. It usually comes down to (not being offensive here) the person not being a Texan..
> 
> Unless things have changed or I'm mistaken (bound to happen sooner or later ), the Texas chili supergods that make the rules for the cookoffs dont allow beans or any filler right?
> 
> NO BEANS!
> 
> a


Chili Appreciation Society International (CASI) cookoffs allow no fillers once so ever, it will be discarded. Meat and gravy only!!!

I cooked many cookoffs with 2nd place being my best finish. Obviously, I cooked to their requirements, however, I prefer my chili with onions, tomatoes, etc...

No beans for me.


----------



## Bozo

Chili without beans is just sketti sauce.


----------



## mastercylinder60

i cook to enjoy the results, not to impress some snooty judges. personally, i like a few beans in my chili.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

I like a loose chili with big ole kidney beans in it.. Nothing thick, something thats cracker soakin friendly.......:cheers:


----------



## frenzyfinder

dwilliams35 said:


> Ya want chili, or ya want a pot o' beans with some meat in it? Your call: can't have both...


The word of the Lord.


----------



## sweenyite

Blackgar said:


> Sour Cream in Chili, You must be from Austin !!!! Sick


Nope....just born there. Try it... I thought the same thing until I tried it. And, not in...put it on the side.


----------



## sweenyite

Tortuga said:


> Just depends on whether yore planning on sleeping that night by yoreself or with some 'sweet young thang'...


She eats it too, so the firepower is equally distributed for a fair fight...of course for some reason, I always win. Of course I eat more.....:biggrin:


----------



## FireEater

fishtale said:


> Chili Appreciation Society International (CASI) cookoffs allow no fillers once so ever, it will be discarded. Meat and gravy only!!


Probably why there is a bean category at cook offs.


----------



## roundman

all them chili cookoff people say IF IT HAS BEANS IN IT IT AINT CHILI,, well gimme some red kidney beans in mine or pintos, with a side of buttery mexican cornbread and a couple big ol fat jalapenos,, yea, baby!!,, and yea, i was born and raised in texas!! i do belive at the terlinga cookoff that wont put up with beans in chili,,, http://www.chili.org/terlingua.html


----------



## notthatdeep

Chili with beans means ya didn't have enough meat.
Chili over huevos means you have good taste.
Chili over tamales is great.
Chili over Fritos means you grew up in the 50s.
Chili with spaghetti is all out yankee.

Chili: Chopped up rump roast in 1/4 inch cubes, browned hot in oil then sautee'd with onions and garlic. Then add gebharts chili powder, cumin, oregano, salt and pepper...mix and add tomatos or tomato sauce...then add beef broth and simmer for a couple of hours. Thicken if needed.


----------



## LandPirate

No Free-hole-ees, nada.


----------



## scwine

If it has beans in it, it ain't chili!!!:work:


----------



## sweenyite

So, if you took a pot of your best chili, and dumped in one can of red kidney beans, it wouldn't be chili anymore? Silly.


----------



## BigRoo

i like beans in my chilli...


----------



## BigRoo

Bozo said:


> Chili without beans is just sketti sauce.


X2


----------



## Night-Fisherman

My wife cooks her chili with Kidney beans, Black beans, and Pinto beans and I love it!


----------



## RG

No beans in my camp, hand cut meat. God bless Frito chili pies..... After the first day you can do what you want with it but up front just meat chili.


----------



## cfish

Ranch style beans....


----------



## slopoke

mastercylinder said:


> i cook to enjoy the results, not to impress some snooty judges. personally, i like a few beans in my chili.





JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I like a loose chili with big ole kidney beans in it.. Nothing thick, something thats cracker soakin friendly.......:cheers:


I'll just go ahead and commit sacrilege and say that when I make it at home I put three kinds of beans in it, Dark Red Kidneys, Light Red Kidneys, and Pintos. No one's ever turned down a bowl because of the beans, but a few have asked through tears what kind of peppers I put in it when I got carried away.


----------



## sweenyite

slopoke said:


> I'll just go ahead and commit sacrilege and say that when I make it at home I put three kinds of beans in it, Dark Red Kidneys, Light Red Kidneys, and Pintos. No one's ever turned down a bowl because of the beans, but a few have asked through tears what kind of peppers I put in it when I got carried away.


Slopoke, how the heck are ya? Glad to hear I'm not alone on the frijoles.


----------



## slopoke

sweenyite said:


> Slopoke, how the heck are ya? Glad to hear I'm not alone on the frijoles.


I'm hungry now! Thank you. Hmmmm. Let me see how many cans of beans and diced tomatoes I have in the pantry. :slimer:


----------



## bigbob

I dont think either way is a bad thing. IMHO But then again Im a fat boy and im not very picky


----------



## Bobby




----------



## Texan

Chili w/o beans is spagetti sauce? LMAO You guys have to be kidding... 

Or you don't know chili to begin with!


----------



## sweenyite

Bobby said:


>


THAT AIN'T CHILI! Chili doesn't come in a can....that's processed meat sauce made from animal byproducts. Don't eat that ****! There's too much good food out there you could eat.


----------



## Bobby

sweenyite said:


> THAT AIN'T CHILI! Chili doesn't come in a can....that's processed meat sauce made from animal byproducts. Don't eat that ****! There's too much good food out there you could eat.


Is this better? And this pot has beans in it.







​


----------



## sweenyite

Bobby said:


> Is this better? And this pot has beans in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Better, yes. Thank you. :rotfl:


----------



## InfamousJ

chilli is not a soup.. it is no place for veggies(except maybe a spicy can of V8). my answer, no beans... lots of "powders" and prime ground beef


----------



## sweenyite

InfamousJ said:


> chilli is not a soup.. it is no place for veggies. my answer, no beans... lots of "powders" and prime ground beef


Beans are legumes, not veggies.


----------



## finfinder951

*Beens- YGTBFKM*

I dont text, but I think I abreviated it correctly. Rotting meat on the Chisolm Trail (and others) led to the creation of CHILI. 'Maters, beens or whatever weren't an option. Masa was the base, add meat and over season to mask the taste of less than optimal meat and you got reeeel chili.
Anything else is a sacrelidgeous attempt of subterfuge. (SP)
Chili Beans maybe, but not chili, plain and simple. And I really don't care if your Yankee ***** don't like it.


----------



## bigbob

Bobby said:


> Is this better? And this pot has beans in it.


Thats gotta be good. anyone who disagrees is a fibber.


----------



## InfamousJ

sweenyite said:


> Beans are legumes, not veggies. Peppers are fruit...do you use peppers? Thought so.


use peppers in the pot to simmer while it cooks then taken out, not eaten with it... use the sauce from a can of chile in adobe sauce.... no beans.


----------



## DANO

Next thing ya yankee's ( w/beans ) will be sayin' is ya put it on rice also,...pffft


----------



## Melon

I like mine with beans, cheese and Fritos!


----------



## sweenyite

Beans, beans, are good for the heart...the more you eat, the more you fart...


----------



## InfamousJ

bigbob said:


> Thats gotta be good. anyone who disagrees is a fibber.


of course I bet it is awesome.. but it aint chili.. it's stew


----------



## sweenyite

DANO said:


> Next thing ya yankee's ( w/beans ) will be sayin' is ya put it on rice also,...pffft


careful with the Y-word....them's fightin' words! :rotfl:


----------



## finfinder951

*then they can't cook*

yep!


----------



## sweenyite

what?


----------



## Cartman

sweenyite said:


> THAT AIN'T CHILI! Chili doesn't come in a can....that's processed meat sauce made from animal byproducts. Don't eat that ****! There's too much good food out there you could eat.


Actually, it's rolled oats. I don't think there is any meat in Wolf's or Hormel.


----------



## Dave B

Beans,beans, well you know the rest. Gotta have em.


----------



## bigbob

InfamousJ said:


> of course I bet it is awesome.. but it aint chili.. it's stew


 Point taken http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZNxdm824YYUS


----------



## DANO

Bobby said:


> Is this better? And this pot has beans in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Them little beans ( bombs ) will make a mess out of an " Alli " diet,...


----------



## sweenyite

Cartman said:


> Actually, it's rolled oats. I don't think there is any meat in Wolf's or Hormel.


even worse


----------



## DANO

sweenyite said:


> careful with the Y-word....them's fightin' words! :rotfl:


Bluecoat !! :rotfl:


----------



## InfamousJ

who was the braniac that even started this post considering beans in chili.... LOL 

pretty simple, you can make chili, then put beans in it if you like... but chili is a no bean entity all by itself... the beans are nothing more than if you put chili over fritos, french fries, or a hot dog.. basically chili over beans is what you got. LOL


----------



## sweenyite

I eat chili with or without beans...but not on spaghetti!


----------



## boat

I Like my chilli on the gassy side. What good is eating chilli if you don't rip a goodin afterwards.


----------



## sweenyite

InfamousJ said:


> who was the braniac that even started this post considering beans in chili.... LOL
> 
> pretty simple, you can make chili, then put beans in it if you like... but chili is a no bean entity all by itself... the beans are nothing more than if you put chili over fritos, french fries, or a hot dog.. basically chili over beans is what you got. LOL


Brainiac Sweenyite, reporting as ordered sir! This thread has indeed had success in wasting several hours for several people. Mission accomplished. Besides, there have been wayyyy worse threads than this one.....


----------



## kinja

Unbelievablle. You have chili, and you have bean soup. There are zero beans in chili, all you want in bean soup. 

A corrolary would be heterosexual sex between a man and a woman. As soon as you add beans to chili, you might as well replace that woman with a puffy lipped man.

Ergo, chili is as pure as sweet love between a man and a woman. While chili with beans (bean soup) is like gay sex. Call it what you want, it doesn' make it right.


----------



## DANO

sweenyite said:


> Brainiac Sweenyite, reporting as ordered sir! This thread has indeed had success in wasting several hours for several people. Mission accomplished. Besides, there have been wayyyy worse threads than this one.....











Still stirring that pot of BEANS you put your CHILI into,...


----------



## sweenyite

DANO said:


> Still stirring that pot of BEANS you put your CHILI into,...


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Sure are alot of "*******" on here... y'all all have 60's model chevies with hydraulics, spinners and a can of spray paint behind the seat too??? :wink:


----------



## sweenyite

Haute Pursuit said:


> Sure are alot of "*******" on here... y'all all have 60's model chevies with hydraulics, spinners and a can of spray paint behind the seat too??? :wink:


No, it's a Ford...







:biggrin:


----------



## InfamousJ

Pattillo said:


> Unbelievablle. You have chili, and you have bean soup. There are zero beans in chili, all you want in bean soup.
> 
> A corrolary would be heterosexual sex between a man and a woman. As soon as you add beans to chili, you might as well replace that woman with a puffy lipped man.
> 
> Ergo, chili is as pure as sweet love between a man and a woman. While chili with beans (bean soup) is like gay sex. Call it what you want, it doesn' make it right.


not sure anyone can top this.... relating chili and beans to gay sex... ROTFLMAO


----------



## DANO

stick one of these in that pot and stir it sweenyite,..:biggrin:


----------



## sweenyite

InfamousJ said:


> not sure anyone can top this.... relating chili and beans to gay sex... ROTFLMAO


I believe you would need first hand experience to gain that level of knowledge...


----------



## Haute Pursuit

sweenyite said:


> No, it's a Ford...
> View attachment 235364
> 
> :biggrin:


Dang, I'm sorry...LOL


----------



## DANO

sweenyite said:


> No, it's a Ford...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


LOL, at least ya got your truck right !!


----------



## sweenyite

DANO said:


> stick one of these in that pot and stir it sweenyite,..:biggrin:


I do need to get one of those wooden ones from Academy for this years chili cookoff at church. And no, I don't add beans for the cookoff, even though we can... judges don't like to see 'em in there....


----------



## mastercylinder60

Pattillo said:


> Unbelievablle. You have chili, and you have bean soup. There are zero beans in chili, all you want in bean soup.
> 
> A corrolary would be heterosexual sex between a man and a woman. As soon as you add beans to chili, you might as well replace that woman with a puffy lipped man.
> 
> Ergo, chili is as pure as sweet love between a man and a woman. While chili with beans (bean soup) is like gay sex. Call it what you want, it doesn' make it right.


 oh, my. this gets my vote for creepy post of the month.


----------



## InfamousJ

just when you think you've seen it all.. the internet throws a ringer in on you... chili and gay sex... dude... still ROTFLMAO.... how? why? bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## sweenyite

mastercylinder said:


> oh, my. this gets my vote for creepy post of the month.


x2


----------



## bigbob

InfamousJ said:


> just when you think you've seen it all.. the internet throws a ringer in on you... chili and gay sex... dude... still ROTFLMAO.... how? why? bwahahahahahahaha


 Yup, That post really threw me off into left field also!! Is that dude your homeboy??


----------



## Haute Pursuit

InfamousJ said:


> just when you think you've seen it all.. the internet throws a ringer in on you... chili and gay sex... dude... still ROTFLMAO.... how? why? bwahahahahahahaha


Must have been a life lesson in there somewhere...LMAO


----------



## Hollywood1053

115 posts about chili and beans...wow.


----------



## Corkpuller

beanless here & ours get poured on top of rice


----------



## InfamousJ

bigbob said:


> Yup, That post really threw me off into left field also!! Is that dude your homeboy??


i know him as much as I know you.... a poster on the internet with a very imbalanced imagination

:an6:


----------



## InfamousJ

Hollywood1053 said:


> 115 posts about chili and beans, and gay sex...wow.


fixed it for you


----------



## DANO

InfamousJ said:


> just when you think you've seen it all.. the internet throws a ringer in on you... chili and gay sex... dude... still ROTFLMAO.... how? why? bwahahahahahahaha





Haute Pursuit said:


> Must have been a life lesson in there somewhere...LMAO


He probably had a gay encounter after a chili contest, looked down and there was a bean with a toothmark in it,....... nevermind


----------



## sweenyite

At least it's not a greenie thread!


----------



## sweenyite

DANO said:


> He probably had a gay encounter after a chili contest, looked down and there was a bean with a toothmark in it,....... nevermind


ewwwww


----------



## InfamousJ

Dano... dano dano dano..... goodness. Bwahahahahahaha sick arse chit


----------



## sweenyite

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DANO again.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

sweenyite said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DANO again.


i gotcha covered...LOL


----------



## bigbob

InfamousJ said:


> i know him as much as I know you.... a poster on the internet with a very imbalanced imagination
> 
> :an6:


 My bad Im Bobby, nice to meet ya. yes i do have an imbalanced imagination. or were u talking about him?


----------



## InfamousJ

him, but thanks for warning me. LOL


----------



## kinja

Clearly, the analogy of chili bean soup and gay sex has struck a cord. Those that partake in both lash out at the messenger. I'm just sayin'.

Bean souper, don't be a hater, but don't tell me your sausage train is good Christian procreatic sex either.

Again, call it what you want but it doesn't make it right.

http://www.chiliwithbeansisforhomos.co[URL="http://www.com"]m


----------



## sweenyite

Pattillo said:


> Clearly, the analogy of chili bean soup and gay sex has struck a cord. Those that partake in both lash out at the messenger. I'm just sayin'.
> 
> Bean souper, don't be a hater, but don't tell me your sausage train is good Christian procreatice sex either.
> 
> Again, call it what you want but it doesn't make it right.
> 
> http://www.chiliwithbeansisforhomos.com


Quit while you're ahead...actually, it's a little late for that...but...nevermind. Hope you're not forever branded as the house **** over a chili thread...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## bigbob

Pattillo said:


> Clearly, the analogy of chili bean soup and gay sex has struck a cord. Those that partake in both lash out at the messenger. I'm just sayin'.
> 
> Bean souper, don't be a hater, but don't tell me your sausage train is good Christian procreatic sex either.
> 
> Again, call it what you want but it doesn't make it right.
> 
> http://www.chiliwithbeansisforhomos.co[URL="http://www.com"]m


 There he goes again with that wierd sh!t.


----------



## bigbob

I think he wants all the ******* to run a train on him with a sausage


----------



## sweenyite

ewwwwww


----------



## DANO

Pattillo said:


> Clearly, the analogy of chili bean soup and gay sex has struck a cord. Those that partake in both lash out at the messenger. I'm just sayin'.
> 
> Bean souper, don't be a hater, but don't tell me your sausage train is good Christian procreatic sex either.
> 
> Again, call it what you want but it doesn't make it right.
> 
> http://www.chiliwithbeansisforhomos.com


probably had a bad encounter with a piece of "whole kernel corn" also,...:rotfl:


----------



## sweenyite

retch


----------



## sweenyite

If you can't handle beans in your chili...*************************


----------



## Melon

I was a judge once for some of J's chili. lmao That's 007 on the with hat on!


----------



## slopoke

DANO said:


> He probably had a gay encounter after a chili contest, looked down and there was a bean with a toothmark in it,....... nevermind





DANO said:


> probably had a bad encounter with a piece of "whole kernel corn" also,...:rotfl:




Ya'll done moved way past my 'Leave it to Beaver' upbringin'.


----------



## slopoke

Melon said:


> I was a judge once for some of J's chili. lmao That's 007 on the with hat on!


:rotfl::rotfl:

I'm sorry Melon. I keep hittin' tha little green button, tha lights flicker for a second, and then I get this annoying message: 'You must spread some around first............'


----------



## catchysumfishy

DANO said:


> probably had a bad encounter with a piece of "whole kernel corn" also,...:rotfl:


Sick Bastage......LMAO!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## DANO

slopoke said:


> Ya'll done moved way past my 'Leave it to Beaver' upbringin'.


LOL,...OK, I got's ta spread some repatashun round first,....:rotfl:


----------



## surffan

I have won a few chili contests (ok the wife helped). No beans, cook down the most tough meat you can get beef, cabrito, antelope etc. (no buffalo) best spices you can do from scratch. Tomatoes in all forms fresh, canned, dried, etc.

Nowdays I like to add beans. Maybe I'm getting old.

Since we have had all this odd chili hijacking on the thread I feel free to add the following.

NE TX thing for Tamales 
Get the hottest most spicey Tamales you can stand

Serve up unwrap then cover with any kind of tomato ketchup iced down or otherwised chilled ice cold.

Nice mix don't laugh till you try it at least with cheap tamales and cheap ketchup.


----------



## marshhunter

slopoke said:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> I'm sorry Melon. I keep hittin' tha little green button, tha lights flicker for a second, and then I get this annoying message: 'You must spread some around first............'


gotcha covered


----------



## 11andy11

if its on a dog, no bean, otherwise, lots of beans.


----------



## coachlaw

I likes 'em both. I grew up in La., but my grandmother used her mother in law's recipe for chili. She grew up in Madisonville and the family had a diner in Alvin somewhere. I've never figured where. She put no beans in the chili. The stuff was like ambrosia. Not long after her death this Summer, I pulled out her recipe card and made it. Not half as good. Darn secret ingredients. I like some beans, but I'm from La., so I like a variety of flavors and textures melding in my chili.


----------



## speckle-catcher

lordbater said:


> I've had this discussion with many. It usually comes down to (not being offensive here) the person not being a Texan..
> 
> Unless things have changed or I'm mistaken (bound to happen sooner or later ), the Texas chili supergods that make the rules for the cookoffs dont allow beans or any filler right?
> 
> NO BEANS!
> 
> a


I was born in Pasadena - and I make mine with beans, but I'll eat it without.


----------



## speckle-catcher

Bobby said:


>


that is not chili...that is topping for hotdogs.


----------



## speckle-catcher

Hollywood1053 said:


> 115 posts about chili and beans...wow.


must be a slow day at the office.


----------



## fwoodwader

No beans...


----------



## wwind3

Too lazy to read all the posts but there is a state law against putting beans in chili in the state of Texas---and if I catch you---well---citizen's arrest. Oh---and use beer instead of water.---yummmmmm.


----------



## Charlie2

*Real Chili*

First; chili is not Mexican. It originated in Texas jails to disguise bad meat and bad beans. My Grandma, who grew up on the Texas/Mexican border made wonderful chili. If you even thought about adding tomatoes in any form to her chili, you'd have to pull her off the ceiling.

Chili used to be sold in bricks of congealed fat, meat and spices. You would throw it into a pot and heat. The fat would melt and the chili would cook a bit more. You then would add pinto beans.

There was no refrigeration and that's the way they sold it.

This was about 70 years ago in Christoval. Texas, between San Angelo and Del Rio.

I still make chili but do add tomatoes and beans. Must have pork fat to brown the meat.

All of this time, you guys thought that I was a Floridian. I am a native born Texan; born in San Angelo some 75 years ago. :texasflagC2


----------



## MoonShadow

No Beans X !!!!


----------



## FREON

NO BEANZ---NUFF SAID :headknock


----------



## Navi

Chili without beans = spicy sloppy joes


----------



## awesum

Porky said:


> I got tired of the whiners so I started doing like the original James Coney Island on walker and do the beans separate if they want them,


I was just thinking that one of my favorite expressions was when I would go into James' Coney Island and hear ....

*Chili straight !!!!!*


----------



## goatchze

There's a reason they call it "Chili with beans". If it was supposed to have beans in it they would just call it "chili"

Luke's Recipe for Texas Red

Coarsley dice 1 medium onion. Peel 3 cloves of garlic. Deseed and dice 1 ancho chile, 2 chipotle chiles. Heat a frying pan with some oil and saute all the above. Add a pinch of whole cumin and a pinch of oregano when the onions become clear. Add salt and pepper.

When the garlic/onion are getting nice and brown, move to a blender. Puree (you may need to add a bit of water). In the meantime, return the pan to the fire and add meat (I always use beef stew meat). Brown meat and add it and the rendered juices to a crock pot. Poor on the onion/chile mix. Add water or broth until the gravy is somewhat thin.

Simmer 24-48 hours in the crock pot. Gravy will become thick and meat will become tender! Salt to taste.

Serve with any of the following: Saltine crackers, cheddar cheese, diced onion.

NO BEANS, TOMATOES, OR POWDERED SPICES REQUIRED!


----------



## MEGABITE

Beans take up space more meat is supposed to be in.


----------



## FishBone

No beans, beans give me gas :redface:


----------



## sweenyite

So, ya'll DON'T like beans in your chili?







:rotfl:


----------



## catchysumfishy

No F'n Beans....! :biggrin:


----------



## Gilbert

no frijoles pendejo's :headknock


----------



## speckle-catcher

Gilbert said:


> no frijoles pendejo's :headknock


what kinda Mexican are you if you don't like frijoles?


----------



## FREON

He didn't say he didn't like beans....just not in his chili....


----------



## lordbater

Chili doesn't have beans in it, chili with beans has beans in it..

Andrew


----------



## fishit

I just argued this with my wife today at lunch - Chili does not have beans it (period)....

She tends to disagree. Oh well, she can add a can in her own bowl


----------



## Gilbert

speckle-catcher said:


> what kinda Mexican are you if you don't like frijoles?





FREON said:


> He didn't say he didn't like beans....just not in his chili....


what the viejito said


----------



## waterspout

watermelon watermelon,, Freon is leadin Gilly! lol


----------



## Gilbert

waterspout said:


> watermelon watermelon,, Freon is leadin Gilly! lol


well hit me bogart :help: :headknock


----------



## FREON

waterspout said:


> watermelon watermelon,, Freon is leadin Gilly! lol


 As it should be


----------



## waterspout

*BOOM!*


----------



## catchysumfishy

Gilbert said:


> well hit me bogart :help: :headknock





waterspout said:


> watermelon watermelon,, Freon is leadin Gilly! lol





FREON said:


> As it should be


White man holdin thuh Brown man down! :cheers:


----------



## sweenyite

Making a pot tonight! And I'm adding a can of red kidney beans! Good stuff!


----------



## FREON

catchysumfishy said:


> White man holdin thuh Brown man down! :cheers:


 Como debe ser :biggrin:


----------



## sweenyite

*Tonight's supper...*

On the stove:








And on the table:


----------



## slickman

*BEANS BEANS THE MUSICAL FRUIT; THE MORE YOU EAT THE MORE YOU **^%#[email protected]@****


----------



## Bobby

No Beans


----------



## texan1800

I like beans. mmm hmmm.


----------



## Bozo

If chili isn't supposed to have beens then why do they market Chili and Chili without beans?

Seems to me beans in Chili is the norm and without is the exception. 

I like it with beans.


----------



## Bobby

I like it both ways. I also like cold chicken and cold pork chops.


----------



## elpistolero45

I know a D*&! Yankee from Milwaukee who thinks CELERY goes in Chili??!?!!!! And he thinks it belongs...??

NO BEAN!

Chili began as ways for Poor Folks back in Mexico to get the sorry cuts of meat to be palatable. Chili con Carne. Refritos and Frijoles Baracho are staples of SouthWestern diets.


----------



## therealbigman

Does anone on this board make chili from chili's ? Instead of using chili powder or packaged stuff. This is how I do mine and dang its good,

First, The chili's a secret combination of the following.










Then deseeed and devein the chili's










Then hydrate in hot water for about an hour.










Then into the blender with salt, garlic , and some of the water they were soaking in.










Next , strain to seperate the paste from the skins.










The trash.










The Goody, good for chili, salsa's , sauces, etc.


----------



## tec

I like it with or without beans but it looks like you have to be a real man to admit here that you like chili with beans in it.


----------



## ralph7

then i'm a real man.

beans work for me.


----------



## therealbigman

therealbigman said:


> Does anone on this board make chili from chili's ? Instead of using chili powder or packaged stuff. This is how I do mine and dang its good,
> 
> First, The chili's a secret combination of the following.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then deseeed and devein the chili's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then hydrate in hot water for about an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then into the blender with salt, garlic , and some of the water they were soaking in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next , strain to seperate the paste from the skins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Goody, good for chili, salsa's , sauces, etc.


Oh yea, No beans for me either.


----------



## roundman

the beans help lubricate so the chili's heat and meat come out easier in the morning, :work:  :slimer:


----------



## hippyfisher

Beans all the way, I always assumed the people that didnt like the beans were just scared of the after effects. Of course, it might be a valid fear with some of you guys.


----------



## lordbater

Filler. to make the pot last longer when feeding lots of mouths..


----------



## roundman

hippyfisher said:


> Beans all the way, I always assumed the people that didnt like the beans were just scared of the after effects. Of course, it might be a valid fear with some of you guys.


ill bet there are a few closet chili with bean eaters around here, lmao


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

No beans.


----------



## lordbater

This thread is worthless without a Poll!


----------



## Roger

My wife makes hers with beans and I can't argue about it. It's "Good"


----------



## lordbater

Roger said:


> My wife makes hers with beans and I can't argue about it. It's "Good"


Pink house shoes may feel good, but I still don't wear em...



j/k

Andrew


----------



## jabx1962

No beans, and no tomatoes. It's Chili, not meat sauce.


----------



## therealbigman

jabx1962 said:


> No beans, and no tomatoes. It's Chili, not meat sauce.


Exactly, agreed, right on, all that stuff.


----------



## trophytroutman

Like it both ways but prefer beans.


----------



## SeaTex

*No Beans*


----------



## rem44mag

Issac Peyton Sweat
The national chilli anthem
don't give me no beans
that would be obsene


----------



## dwilliams35

Nothing like a fourteen month old thread to crank up a good argument. Still no beans..


----------



## speckle-catcher

I don't care if it has beans or not - just so long as it doesn't have cinnamon, spaghetti or rice in it.


----------



## Barbarian

speckle-catcher said:


> I don't care if it has beans or not - just so long as it doesn't have cinnamon, spaghetti or *rice* in it.


Only spot read and this is the first mention of rice. When I first got married and wife cooked chili one night, I asked her where is the rice. She thought I was crazy. Hadn't had rice with chili for 18 years now. Growing up though with a single mom raising 3 boys, I think we ate rice with everything. It was cheap and technically could be served with everything and was a good filler. I ate so much rice growing up, it is a wonder my eyes aren't slanted.


----------



## dwilliams35

Barbarian said:


> Only spot read and this is the first mention of rice. When I first got married and wife cooked chili one night, I asked her where is the rice. She thought I was crazy. Hadn't had rice with chili for 18 years now. Growing up though with a single mom raising 3 boys, I think we ate rice with everything. It was cheap and technically could be served with everything and was a good filler. I ate so much rice growing up, it is a wonder my eyes aren't slanted.


Same way with me: family was rice farmers, we hit the stuff pretty hard. I've never had chili with rice mixed in, but I've dang sure ladled my share over a bowl of rice enough times. Not to the exclusion of a straight bowl of chili, of course, but it's good stuff. As long as you've got no beans in it, of course.


----------



## h.f.d.firedog

No beans...


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard

Beans make it go farther.


----------



## dwilliams35

WoodDuck Wizard said:


> Beans make it go farther.


 If you'd man up and make enough to begin with that wouldn't be an issue...


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard

Hard to make good money when your in class all day jackass.


----------



## sweenyite

I usually use at least five pounds of meat in a pot of chili. I might decide to add one can of red kidneys... so even when I add them, they don't really make up much of the chili. I can't believe this thread got revived...


----------



## dwilliams35

WoodDuck Wizard said:


> Hard to make good money when your in class all day jackass.


So put down the beer and go get another pound of the cheapest meat you can find. And stop calling people names, it's not nice.


----------



## younggun55

**** I read this and had to make a pot of chili today! And no beans for me, always make a pot of beans on the side for people that want them though so they can toss them in.


----------



## Bozo

If you know your chili cookoff history, you'll know the first cookoff ended in a tie between one that had beans and one that didn't have beans.

So, for you chili competition purest, then you'll know that chili can have beans or not, it was up to the cook for the first Terilingua cookoff. The no filler rule appeared in the second year.


----------



## saltup83

I like it either way, but I would prefer beans.


----------



## CORNHUSKER

con frijoles!!!


----------



## dreamcaster

If it has beans I can actually eat more.


----------



## Texasfishin

No beans. That's how my Mom makes it.


----------



## WillieT

We made a pot of homemade chili, and a pot of red beans last weekend. Mixed part of the beans with the chili. uhm, uhm good!


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

Beans in chili?? Thats carpetbagger talk. The only beans in Texas chili are the ones that slide over on the plate. 




Beans in chili..
:an6:


----------



## Duramaxjack

NO BEANS in Texas Chili 
NO FILLERS IN CHILI - Beans, macaroni, rice, hominy, are NOT permitted. 
(In Texas putting beans in chili has replaced horse thievery as the number one hanging offense.)


----------



## Bozo

mmmmmm. Hominy is good in there too. However, you have to choose one or the other for my liking. I don't like beans and hominy in the same pot. 

Not much wrong with a good helping of chilimac either.


----------



## Bull Red

*No Beans for me*



Gilbert said:


> no frijoles pendejo's :headknock


No *******, frijoles. :slimer:

We actually agree on this Dilbert.


----------



## jabx1962

Barbarian said:


> Only spot read and this is the first mention of rice. When I first got married and wife cooked chili one night, I asked her where is the rice. She thought I was crazy. Hadn't had rice with chili for 18 years now. Growing up though with a single mom raising 3 boys, I think we ate rice with everything. It was cheap and technically could be served with everything and was a good filler. I ate so much rice growing up, it is a wonder my eyes aren't slanted.


Rice in Chili is acceptable. We had rice with everything too. Also, a few packs of crushed Saltine Crackers is good with Chili too.And yellow mustard.


----------



## texasdave

*I don't know what to call it*

Starts out with ground meat and onions cooked together in cast iron. Seasoned however you like could be packaged or your on special blend of chili seasoning. Add water, can of crushed tomatoes, can of rotel tomatoes, sometimes tomatoe sauce. Simmer. Sounds right so far now the trouble begins cause I have lived all over the midwest and south. My ****$$s living says got to have andoullie sausage, in goes a couple of pounds. Beans texans eat beans so in go pinto beans and kidney beans.
I know you eat them Ranch style goes next to my ribeye. May need some extra water. Then thicken it to your liking. May need a pan of cornbread, in Mississippi cornbread goes with everything. Me I got to have saltines. Cheese on top maybe or more raw onions. May not be Texas chili but it dissappears here just as fast as everywhere else I ever made it. We call it CHILI!

Texasdave (no not from TX) I suppose you could tell.


----------



## RogerB

Tomatoes??? I thought this was a thread about cooking chili - not making spaghetti sauce:slimer:

Texas homemade chili
one 12lb beef brisket, cooked 12 hours over a mesquite fire.
chopped and shredded and put in a cast iron pot
sufficient liquid of your choice (I prefer beer) to cover the meat.
Onions - to taste
Ancho Peppers,
New Mexico Peppers
Jalapeno Peppers
Poblano Peppers
any other peppers of your choice
all peppers cooked, peeled as necessary and added to the pot
Garlic - to taste
Dried Oregano - to taste
A couple of cans of beef broth if needed.
Cumin - to taste
salt - to taste
ground or crushed black pepper - to taste
cook until done - make sure you either add addtional beer (or water for wussies) or beef broth to keep the gravy nice and thick but not too thick.
you can if you need to make a paste of flour and water/beer to help thick but pour it slowly and stir or you'll have little dumplings in your chili.

for those who want an extra "bite" sea slugs do the trick every time


----------



## texasdave

*Chili?*

You didn't tell me we were making stew without taters and carrots.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea

I always add 1 can of red kidney beans to my chilli


----------



## RogerB

texasdave said:


> You didn't tell me we were making stew without taters and carrots.



each to his own. That's the chili I grew up with, and continue to eat to this day. I don't mind some of the others but give me my chili any day and I'll be a happy man.
add some chopped onions and a little cheese on top and I'm good to go.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

My bride avoids feeding me beans whenever possible...Jus Sayin. hwell:


----------



## Bocephus

I was taught that only Yankees put beans in their Chili....


----------



## texasdave

Actually I am a laplander by heritage

Texadave


----------



## texasdave

RogerB

I share your chili anytime you want to make a batch. I am not particular as long as it good along with the company.

Texasdave


----------



## RogerB

Mrs. Vitamin Sea said:


> I always add 1 can of red kidney beans to my chilli


'bout the only time I can remember beans in my chili was when I had a pot of pinto beans and a little left over chili. So I put the chili in the bowl of beans I served myself. I just like my chili without beans, some folks like 'em with beans - beans by themselves are pretty good too. With some of that andoullie sausage (or just about any other sausage for that matter) on the side or sliced and in the bowl with 'em. chop me some raw onions - pass me that bottle of Louisiana Hot Sauce 'cause I KNOW you didn't make my beans spicy enough - and I'll just sit back here in the corner with Mama's home made cornbread and not bother all y'all chili cookers.


----------



## RogerB

texasdave said:


> RogerB
> 
> I share your chili anytime you want to make a batch. I am not particular as long as it good along with the company.
> 
> Texasdave


I reckon one of these days I'm gonna have to show up at one of the 2cool cookin' events and show y'all how it's done.  I'll need someone to help me with the taste so I don't make it to hot for some of these tender palates - I'll supply the beer TexasDave - you bring your taste buds.


----------



## texasdave

Deal! I love learning to cook something new and traditional.

Texasdave


----------



## sweenyite

I smell a 2cool chili cookoff in the works... (better to smell it coming than the day after)


----------



## speckle-catcher

Bocephus said:


> I was taught that only Yankees put beans in their Chili....


you was taught wrong.

I was born in Pasadena, and I put beans in my chili. That's the way my mom made it, and probably her mother also...and they are both native born Texans.


----------



## therealbigman

RogerB said:


> Tomatoes??? I thought this was a thread about cooking chili - not making spaghetti sauce:slimer:
> 
> Texas homemade chili
> one 12lb beef brisket, cooked 12 hours over a mesquite fire.
> chopped and shredded and put in a cast iron pot
> sufficient liquid of your choice (I prefer beer) to cover the meat.
> Onions - to taste
> Ancho Peppers,
> New Mexico Peppers
> Jalapeno Peppers
> Poblano Peppers
> any other peppers of your choice
> all peppers cooked, peeled as necessary and added to the pot
> Garlic - to taste
> Dried Oregano - to taste
> A couple of cans of beef broth if needed.
> Cumin - to taste
> salt - to taste
> ground or crushed black pepper - to taste
> cook until done - make sure you either add addtional beer (or water for wussies) or beef broth to keep the gravy nice and thick but not too thick.
> you can if you need to make a paste of flour and water/beer to help thick but pour it slowly and stir or you'll have little dumplings in your chili.
> 
> for those who want an extra "bite" sea slugs do the trick every time


I like this recipe so far the best, kinda like the way I do mine.


----------



## RogerB

sweenyite said:


> I smell a 2cool chili cookoff in the works... (better to smell it coming than the day after)


I think I'd enjoy that - but I gotta get a knee replaced first - that happens mid-January - after I'm able to get up and get moving that might just be fun.


----------



## speckle-catcher

the CCCF (Coalition of Confused Coastal Fishermen) used to have a chili cookoff on the beach in Feb/March.


----------



## RogerB

texasdave said:


> Deal! I love learning to cook something new and traditional.
> 
> Texasdave


cool!!



therealbigman said:


> I like this recipe so far the best, kinda like the way I do mine.


uh oh...sounds like a competitor - might just have to bring along some of my "secret" ingredients.  (where DID I put that gunpowder?)


----------



## Blk Jck 224

RogerB said:


> I think I'd enjoy that - but I gotta get a knee replaced first - that happens mid-January - after I'm able to get up and get moving that might just be fun.


Good thing they still make parts for you.


----------



## RogerB

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Good thing they still make parts for you.


smart ***** :slimer:


----------



## therealbigman

RogerB said:


> cool!!
> 
> uh oh...sounds like a competitor - might just have to bring along some of my "secret" ingredients.  (where DID I put that gunpowder?)


I got mine,


----------



## sweenyite

speckle-catcher said:


> the CCCF (Coalition of Confused Coastal Fishermen) used to have a chili cookoff on the beach in Feb/March.


Hmmm....chili on the beach....crunch...crunch.....crunch.....sandy!

Might be better at the VFW hall....lots of cold beer there.


----------



## Tail Chaser

I prefer mine w/o beans and plenty spicy. My wife, the cook, likes hers with beans and mild. So I eat mine with beans and mild.


----------



## RogerB

speckle-catcher said:


> the CCCF (Coalition of Confused Coastal Fishermen) used to have a chili cookoff on the beach in Feb/March.


you'll have to pardon my ignorance - what beach? March might just work. 
looks to me like I might just have found some real competition in therealbigman - I DO like the looks of that chili mix - yessir - THAT is makin' my mouth water.


----------



## sweenyite

I'll bring my secret recipe, taught to me by my Asian neighbors...


----------



## sweenyite

...and the crew of impartial judges....might need help hauling them though....anybody got a tractor trailer?


----------



## Nokillbill

beans on the side if your expecting yankees


----------



## therealbigman

RogerB said:


> you'll have to pardon my ignorance - what beach? March might just work.
> looks to me like I might just have found some real competition in therealbigman - I DO like the looks of that chili mix - yessir - THAT is makin' my mouth water.


Guess I'm gonna do a small pot right now, will post up a pic this evening.


----------



## therealbigman

sweenyite said:


> ...and the crew of impartial judges....might need help hauling them though....anybody got a tractor trailer?
> View attachment 347182


The 1 on the right looks a little malnutritioned.


----------



## RogerB

therealbigman said:


> Guess I'm gonna do a small pot right now, will post up a pic this evening.


lookin' forward to it. I'd do the same but I gotta cook up a brisket first. maybe this weekend after the hunting season closes in West Texas.


----------



## Bozo

therealbigman said:


> The 1 on the right looks a little malnutritioned.


They all need thongs on......

...on their heads, 'cause they are butt ugly. whew.


----------



## therealbigman

Got some body warmin nose runnin , bout a 6 alarm chili comin up shortly. :ac550:


----------



## Duramaxjack

therealbigman said:


> Does anone on this board make chili from chili's ? Instead of using chili powder or packaged stuff. This is how I do mine and dang its good,
> 
> First, The chili's a secret combination of the following.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then deseeed and devein the chili's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then hydrate in hot water for about an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then into the blender with salt, garlic , and some of the water they were soaking in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next , strain to seperate the paste from the skins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Goody, good for chili, salsa's , sauces, etc.


 This may have beem asked already but how many do you use ? The whole package from each ? That looks good and Im all about cooking from scratch.... I am going to try this one. Thanks for posting.


----------



## RogerB

yeah, it's got my mouth watering too. I'm just guessing but I suspect _therealbigman_ probably does it by eyeball measurement. I vary the peppers I use and depending on what mood strikes me, may add more of one than the other. I REALLY like the taste of the poblano (ancho) and sometimes tend to use more of those than of others. the only pepper I don't care for is the habenero, I don't mind hot (spicy) foods but the habenero just covers all the flavors of everything else. I just GOTTA make some chili this weekend - danged if I ain't HONGRY


----------



## Duramaxjack

sweenyite said:


> ...and the crew of impartial judges....might need help hauling them though....anybody got a tractor trailer?
> View attachment 347182


I'm not sure that two of them have bottoms on ... ewww


----------



## Trouthunter

I like beans in my chili.

TH


----------



## therealbigman

Duramaxjack said:


> This may have beem asked already but how many do you use ? The whole package from each ? That looks good and Im all about cooking from scratch.... I am going to try this one. Thanks for posting.


This particular chili paste was made for my menudo, to make the full quart, The peppers used were, 20 New mexico, 20 Guajillo, 8 Ancho, and 10 De Arbols.

For a chili recipe, like Roger said, It would be more like 30 ancho 10 and 10 on the smooth skins and as many De Arbols as u want, thats where the heat is.

I was gonna post a pic of the chili I made yesterday, Photobucket is acting up , will try later.


----------



## big john o

Trouthunter said:


> I like beans in my chili.
> 
> TH


me to, gotta have some beens with mine.


----------



## cloudfishing

No beans in Texas Chili


----------



## RogerB

I got no objection to beans, but you won't find 'em in my chili. Now - if you want - I can make a killer pot of pinto beans and if you wanna add them to my chili - well, that's your choice I reckon.


----------



## cloudfishing

Some threads just live forever


----------



## Duramaxjack

RogerB said:


> I got no objection to beans, but you won't find 'em in my chili. Now - if you want - *I can make a killer pot of pinto beans* and if you wanna add them to my chili - well, that's your choice I reckon.


Thats why you don't add beans to chili ... or chili to beans ... I have a lot of pride in my beans but beans are beans and chlil is chili


----------



## RogerB

and your point?? - like I said - I make chili, and I make beans - I don't make a pot of two combined -


----------



## Melon

This is why they make choc and vanilla. lol


----------



## Duramaxjack

RogerB said:


> and your point?? - like I said - I make chili, and I make beans - I don't make a pot of two combined -


Sorry if I came off wrong I was totally agreeing with you


----------



## big john o

I like beer with my chili.


----------



## RogerB

Duramaxjack said:


> Sorry if I came off wrong I was totally agreeing with you


ahhh...I see...no apology needed - I'm old - so you have to tell me twice sometimes


----------



## PassingThru

Bobby said:


> Couldn't have said it better.


X2


----------



## slopoke

I like chile.................beans!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

marshhunter said:


> if momma makes it with beans then i eat it with beans if she makes it with out beans then i eat it with out beans...get the drift?


Da Reel Daddy's wife said to email you and tell you was very nice.


----------



## Kenner21

No beans if it's going on top of something, beans if it's a stand alone meal.


----------



## Texas Country

dwilliams35 said:


> Ya want chili, or ya want a pot o' beans with some meat in it? Your call: can't have both...


+1billion


----------



## Privateer

read the label...


----------



## therealbigman

CHILI , NO BEANS.


----------



## haparks

beans r fer yankies


----------



## REELING 65

Nothing like real home made Chili. Depending on the recipe. I like Chili without and with beans. It all just depends on the mood that I am in.


----------



## reeltimer

I had left over chili tonite!Beans are not in chili at this house.


----------



## huntnetime

Born and raised in Texas...Texan through and through...so, don't question my "patriotism" to Texas......I put 2 cans of Ranch Style beans in my chili...mmmmmmm....nummy...


----------



## therealbigman

huntnetime said:


> Born and raised in Texas...Texan through and through...so, don't question my "patriotism" to Texas......I put 2 cans of Ranch Style beans in my chili...mmmmmmm....nummy...


I can't tell.


----------



## sweenyite

therealbigman said:


> CHILI , NO BEANS.


Not to criticize, I'm sure it's dang good...but that first pic looks a little watery. Now you complain about a few beans in my chili...but I got no room for WATER in MY chili... :work:


----------



## therealbigman

Not watery , just juicy, I've had Gast bypass for it to go down, got to have it juicy; not water it's just more chili pate, umm umm ummm good. if u wanna try it give me a shout, It will make u slap yo mamma.  By the way, The chili paste is home made , check this thread about 1/2 way back, I'll teach u how, for free,


----------



## sweenyite

Time to wake up an old thread... anyone making chili in this fine weather we're having?


----------



## michaelbaranowski

sweenyite said:


> Time to wake up an old thread... anyone making chili in this fine weather we're having?


Had it last night and again for lunch. Again "No Beans"


----------



## Gemini8

wow - 4 yr old thread; slow day at work or just stirring the pot :rotfl:


----------



## MEGABITE

sweenyite said:


> Time to wake up an old thread... anyone making chili in this fine weather we're having?


Sure did. Wednesday night and it turned out good. Even made the wife a side of kidney beans. :cheers:


----------



## sweenyite

Gemini8 said:


> wow - 4 yr old thread; slow day at work or just stirring the pot :rotfl:


Chili is as relevent now as it was four years ago and will be four years from now. :brew2:


----------



## FREON

Chicken n dumplinz 2nite and axis chili Sunday


----------



## Stumpgrinder

Beans, if you need to make a pot go further.


----------



## bjones2571

Ive heard it said that if there are beans in it, then its not called chili, its goulash.


----------



## DCAVA

Beans!!!


----------



## tec

I like beans in my chili.


----------



## Bozo

Chili without beans is just taco soup.


----------



## gettinspooled

I'm going to have to cook up a pot tonight.

I put some ranch style beans in mine.... It tastes good so I do it.


----------



## FREON

Texas Chili doesn't have beans!!!


----------



## gettinspooled

FREON said:


> Texas Chili doesn't have beans!!!


mine does.


----------



## pocjetty

The question answers itself. Pay close attention:

If you can add beans to chili, it means that it is already chili before the beans go in. By definition, chili doesn't have beans.

Look at it another way. Can you add weenies to our beans? Sure. But it becomes Beanie Weenies. That's another thing, entirely. Add beans to your chili, and it becomes "chili and beans". That's not good or bad - just different.


----------



## whiskey1

pocjetty said:


> The question answers itself. Pay close attention:
> 
> If you can add beans to chili, it means that it is already chili before the beans go in. By definition, chili doesn't have beans.
> 
> Look at it another way. Can you add weenies to our beans? Sure. But it becomes Beanie Weenies. That's another thing, entirely. Add beans to your chili, and it becomes "chili and beans". That's not good or bad - just different.


Really? Chili is a pepper.


----------



## roundman

red kidney beans in mine, yummy


----------



## tec

My Texas chili isn't chili until the beans go in.


----------



## TranTheMan

Have to have them beans in my chili.


----------



## Bocephus

NO FARKING BEANS !!!!

:headknock


----------



## sweenyite

Bocephus said:


> NO FARKING BEANS !!!!
> 
> :headknock


 Bo, tell us how you really feel! The suspense is killin' me! :rotfl:


----------



## Stuart

Beans


----------



## gettinspooled

big john o said:


> I like beer with my chili.


I like beer with my chili that has beans in it.

1/3 beef, 2/3 venison


----------



## pocjetty

whiskey1 said:


> Really? Chili is a pepper.


Yah?

I eat dates. Jeffrey Dahmer ate his dates. Two different things.

Do you eat cobbler? Personally, I think they taste like old shoes.

My pencil has a point - and it's much better than the point you made.

But, hey, thanks for playing.

Oh, and chili is chili... beans are beans... and beans in chili is "chili and beans". Still.


----------



## Rubberback

All I can add to this thread since its a sin to cook chili with beans. I like a side of beans, some chili, cold beer, & some corn bread PLease.


----------



## Jolly Roger

cooking chili tonight, NO BEANS in my chili


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Texasfishin said:


> no beans, cascabel peppers are a key ingredient.


What?!?, those are grown in California. Dried ripe red Hatch Chilis are the way to go.


----------



## Gottagofishin

Chili is like Jumbalaya. There are some necessary ingredients like chili powder but the rest is the cook's call. I happen to like beans in my chili. I put kidney and black beans in mine.


----------



## Rubberback

Gottagofishin said:


> Chili is like Jumbalaya. There are some necessary ingredients like chili powder but the rest is the cook's call. I happen to like beans in my chili. I put kidney and black beans in mine.


I like beans I spent all day making a pot yesterday. Whats the big deal? Do they ruin the chili? I put all kinds of junk in my chili.


----------



## kweber

chile con carne= chile peppers w meat...
chile con frijoles= beans cooked w/chile pepers and a little salt pork
chili and beans is a combination of both... usually to stretch the meat...
this was done a lot on this place (since 1877).. beans were cheaper than meat...I'll have a hot bowl of all above w/ a soft flour tortilla( butter/margarine if availiable, please)..
good stuff on a cold misty day on the oak bottom/mesquite flats...
when cold water drips off yer brim, not many folks argue...


----------



## therealbigman

There is NOT any Friggggeeeen beans of any type , in good ole mescan , american , chilli .http://i864.photobucket.com/albums/ab202/therealbigman/notthis****agn.jpg

But you do need real chilli's . 
I thought we did this sheeaaat last year and 1 before that .


----------



## pocjetty

therealbigman said:


> There is NOT any Friggggeeeen beans of any type , in good ole mescan , american , chilli .
> 
> But you do need real chilli's .


 I've gotten kind of partial to some chipotle in my chili.

Am I the only person who didn't know what a chipotle pepper is? I just recently found out that they're just smoked jalapenos. But I also found out that when you buy it dried and ground, it's not all created equal. some people strip out the seeds before they grind it. It still has a good flavor, but it's ****** pepper. I bought about a 2 pound jar of the powder with the seeds left it. It's got a good heat, but not crazy like ghost peppers.


----------



## kweber

really cool reading thru and there's RogerB...
thankx yall!


----------



## Gottagofishin

pocjetty said:


> I've gotten kind of partial to some chipotle in my chili.
> 
> Am I the only person who didn't know what a chipotle pepper is? I just recently found out that they're just smoked jalapenos. But I also found out that when you buy it dried and ground, it's not all created equal. some people strip out the seeds before they grind it. It still has a good flavor, but it's ****** pepper. I bought about a 2 pound jar of the powder with the seeds left it. It's got a good heat, but not crazy like ghost peppers.


Mrs GGF likes hers a bit less spicy than I. I add Chipotle tabascoe to mine after I put it in the bowl. Great stuff.

Look up Hearty Sirloin Chili on Food Network. That is the basis for my chili. I use chili grind or ground venison in place of the cubed sirloin, and I've tweaked the spices over the years to get it perfect, but the key is St. Arnold's Amber ale. I've tried dozens of different ales over the years, but there is something about SA Amber that is perfect for this recipe. Drink a cold one while you eat the chili and the pairing is a work of art. Trust me. You need to try it.


----------



## Profish00

Chili without beans is stew.


----------



## pocjetty

Profish00 said:


> Chili without beans is stew.


Okay... how many beans does it take to turn it into "real" chili? If I put one bean in the pot, does that cause the transformation from stew to chili? Does there have to be an equal amount of meat and beans? Or does it have to be a pot of beans, with some meat and chili flavoring?

I was in California, and they served these things that were made from whole grain "wraps". Inside was some spiced black bean paste. Tofu, instead of cheese. Served cold with shredded radicchio on top, and some raspberry chipotle sauce. They called it an enchilada.

So I guess you can call it "chili" when it has beans, and "stew" when it doesn't. Do you put any crystals in the pot, to make sure the aura doesn't get too blue?


----------



## spike404

Everyone give up!

There is no agreement about chili, gumbo, BBQ, fried fish, cornbread, biscuits, etc....


----------



## pocjetty

spike404 said:


> Everyone give up!
> 
> There is no agreement about chili, gumbo, BBQ, fried fish, cornbread, biscuits, etc....


I assume everyone else is just having a little fun with it, like I am. Maybe I shouldn't assume. Somebody might track me down and commit a chili honor killing.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

An old timer told me this a few years back... "Chili with beans is chili and gas. Rip a fart and then wipe y'ore arse". LOL


----------



## rjr

Chili with no beans is just "meat soup"!! Either way though, meat soup or chili is **** good!!!


----------



## My Little Big boat

I have allready caught grief about my chili..
I had 3 kinds of beans and some corn for color.. Lol


----------



## peckerwood

What kinda Texican would have kidney beans in their house anyway?


----------



## HTownBoi281

doesnt matter to me as long as it tastes good!!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

pretty safe to say every chuckwagon had beans, beans make the chili go farther, and that's the way pop did it, so, so do I

kidneys in my chili, or make it without and pintos on the side.


----------



## DJ77360

Well, the way I see it, if you want chili then make authentic chili which will have NO BEANS.......period!
If you want to make chili beans then ad some PINTOS to the chili.....NO KIDNEY BEANS!! 
Personally, I prefer authentic TEXAS CHILI, but occasionally I also like chili beans......over rice.
But, that's just me.

God Bless


----------



## Russ757

Absolutely no beans for me. Only chili i have with beans is white bean chili with chicken. For true red chili no beans at all.


----------



## baymaster in wylie

Ok guys,
Having won the "Texas State Fair CASI Chili cook off "2 years in a row.
I can tell you, Chili is meat and gravy. If you add Beans, Rice Or Homney, 
It becomes Stew.
As for beans giving you gas, Easy fix. Get dried beans, pour out onto a table.
then get a rolling pin and roll out the gas, then cook as usual, Quite simple ...


----------



## Solodaddio

It depends what kind of meat it consist of. With deer hamburger meat, no beans. With plain ole beef, I don't mind dressing it up with some frijoles!


----------



## speckle-catcher

My Little Big boat said:


> I have allready caught grief about my chili..
> I had 3 kinds of beans and some corn for color.. Lol


now that is just simply uncalled for.



peckerwood said:


> What kinda Texican would have kidney beans in their house anyway?


you never make red beans & rice?


----------



## douglasgilbert

*chili with beans?*

377 answers so far, I'm not going to read them all.
I can tell you that is no such thing as chili with n beans in it. Kinda like eggs and cream gravy. Any chili purest would kill you at the thought. Any chuck wagon cook who served beans in the chili would be run off the outfit.

Thats not to say that some fool tenderfoot wouldn't eat chili with beans placed in it. Heck they even eat ice cream with potato chips and/or pickles.


----------



## ol' salt

No beans for me.


----------



## Jungle_Jim

No beans


----------



## Hullahopper

spike404 said:


> Everyone give up!
> 
> There is no agreement about chili, gumbo, BBQ, fried fish, cornbread, biscuits, etc....


Yep!


----------



## weimtrainer

No beans. Made a 20 quart batch batch with venison, beef & pork yesterday.


----------

